# Happy Birthday, Waldo!



## PolishWineP (Jul 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you Waldo! Here's a little cake for the Cat's Meow Winery!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 6, 2007)

Awwwww thanks Princess........


----------



## jsmahoney (Jul 6, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WALDO! Today is your day and hope you enjoy it to the max! Cheers! I'd add a nice picture as PolishWineP, but i'm not that talented!






That'a about all I can do!


----------



## Bert (Jul 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday WALDO...Have a good one....And I'll have a glass of wine [maybe two] as a toast to you...Best wishes.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Waldo have a super Happy Birthday. Hope you have had a great day today and many more tomorrow


----------



## chevyguy65 (Jul 6, 2007)

Waldo,


Happy Birthday Buddy



!!!!! Many Many more!


Hope your having a great day, Have one on Us.

CHEERS


----------



## Wade E (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry buddy, Ive been slacking on watching the calender lately. Have a
reat birthday and whats Ya drinkin on there pardner?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 6, 2007)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU"
"HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU"
"HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR WALDO"
"HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU"


MANY HAPPY RETURNS!!!


----------



## Harry (Jul 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mr. Waldo id sing you a birthday song but i cant carry a tune in a bucket. Hope you have many many more.


Harry


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Jul 6, 2007)

Happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday to you!


----------



## swillologist (Jul 6, 2007)

Waldo's birthday, I'll drink to that. Happy Birthday waldo. I hope you have a lot more of them. Got this in before midnight so it should count.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 6, 2007)

OK, I was a little late, Hope your day was grand Waldo, Start a batch of wine and ponder life a few more decades.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks one and all..It was a fantastic day and all the well wishes and huggs from my good fiends here made it even more special. You all know I love pictures of "stuff" and with the new Canon Power Shot camera my Darling got me you should hopefuilly start seeing some better quality pictures from me.


----------



## masta (Jul 7, 2007)

Dang....sorry I missed your B-Day there podner! Sounds like you had a good day and I look forward to share a glass or two in September!


----------



## geocorn (Jul 7, 2007)

I too, missed your birthday. I hope it was a most enjoyable and memorable one.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 7, 2007)

It certainly was Masta and George, Thanks......Still enjoying it !!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 7, 2007)

*Waldo,*


*A day late but none the less......sounds like you had a wonderful day and have a great gift from your wife. Many happy birthdays ahead. Will be looking forward to your pictures.*
*

**

*
*Ramona* *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WALDO !!!!!!!*


----------



## OilnH2O (Jul 7, 2007)

Gosh, I missed it! And on my b-day I'll be off in the mountains with 14 boy scouts so don't bother sending ME anybirthdaygreetings!(-- gee, is that really a b-day present?) But I DO know by then I'll want at least ONE glass of wine -- ANY wine!


Best to you, Waldo!


----------



## scotty (Jul 7, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> *Waldo,*
> 
> 
> *A day late but none the less......sounds like you had a wonderful day and have a great gift from your wife. Many happy birthdays ahead. Will be looking forward to your pictures.*
> ...






Same here Waldo


----------



## Dean (Jul 8, 2007)

Happy belated Waldo!


----------



## Trigham (Jul 8, 2007)

scotty said:


> rgecaprock said:
> 
> 
> > *Waldo,*
> ...




SAME HERE AGAIN 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WALDO !!!!!!!*

*I hope u have many more and share all of them with us!!*





Your Friend Trigham!!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks again all..and for all you photo buffs here are a few pictures I have shot with my new Canon Power Shot. The river pictures are of my beloved Ouachita and the portrait is of a very good friend of mine. 
Not up to NW's caliber yet but I am learning.



































*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice river...do you catch fish there???


----------



## swillologist (Jul 9, 2007)

Nothing wrong with those pictures waldo. They look great.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2007)

Sure do NW..There is a nice hole I have just below Cold Springs Chute where I can always manage to bring in a nice Walleye or two. Mainly I catch Bass and Crappie from it. Used to do a lot of trot lining and yo yo fishing on it but that has all but went away now. They built several access ramps on it and it has opened it up to people who have no manners or courtesy when it comes to others peoples property and belongings. Used to keep a boat "tied" up down at Grigsby Ford years ago. Now it wouldn't matter if you chained it up. They would steal the chain too.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Swill.......Want to practice and improve on my close up work. Hoping NW will take a hint and give me some tips but I have decided that thats not gonna happen


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 9, 2007)

Waldo, the camera does the work and you have certainly chosen great subjects. Great portrait. Did you use that setting?


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 9, 2007)

I know why Waldo went to the river to take photo's...he went to church yesterday.
Waldo's Minister gavea Temperance sermon. With great emphasis
he said, "If I had all the beer in the world, I'd take it and pour it 
into the river."
With even greater emphasis he said, "And if I had All the wine in the world, I'd take it and pour it into the river. And then finally, shaking his fist in the air, he Said, "And if I had all the whiskey in the world, I'd take it and pour it into the river."
Sermon complete, he sat down.
The song leader stood very cautiously and announced With a smile, nearly laughing, "For our closing song, Let us sing Hymn #365, "Shall We Gather at the River"


"See you at the river, Waldo"


----------



## chevyguy65 (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful pictures waldo.... If its ok ...I already have one as the wallpaperon my computer.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Waldo, the camera does the work and you have certainly chosen great subjects. Great portrait. Did you use that setting?
> 
> 
> Ramona




Thanks Ramona...Yes, I used the portrait setting for the picture of my friend. Didn't blur out as much of the background as I had hoped but it was ok.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 9, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I"For our closing song, Let us sing Hymn #365, "Shall We Gather at the River"
> 
> 
> "See you at the river, Waldo"


Hee hee!



We used that as one of our first hymns after the flood of 1997! It was a very intentional thing, knowing it is better to laugh than cry.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 10, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I know why Waldo went to the river to take photo's...he went to church yesterday.
> Waldo's Minister gavea Temperance sermon. With great emphasis
> he said, "If I had all the beer in the world, I'd take it and pour it
> into the river."
> ...




BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## paubin (Jul 10, 2007)

Waldo,
I hope you had a great birthday, and many more to follow. By the way, that bottle of apple marinade that I promised you a while back will be to you soon. 


Pete


----------



## Waldo (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Pete......Looking forward to it. 
The man in the little brown shorts showed up on my Birthday with two bottles of Tangerine Dream White Zin, compliments of chevyguy














This wine has an absolutely beautiful color and can't wait to give it a try but will have to wait until this weekend as my Daughter made me promise to wait until she could be here before I opened it. 
Any suggestions on a good food pairing for this one?*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2007)

Hows about Orange Chicken!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 11, 2007)

Abig mess of Waldo's boil dumped on a table would complementthese wines very well I would imagine.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 12, 2007)

I think you are right on JW !!!


----------

